# Accessories for cages that aren't fleece



## Mikayla (Mar 11, 2011)

Okay, so Sonic cannot be litter trained, he poops everywhere, whether it be on his wheel, in his igloo, ON his igloo, or on the wall. He just poops where he has to poop. So what kind of stuff I can put in his cage is limited, you know? He has an igloo, a wheel and a toilet paper tube (cut down the middle) on some days. But I just want his cage to be 'funner.' As it is, he will run for a little while and then eat and drink then he'll go back to bed. He sleeps for like 80% of the day.

Is there any other things I can get for him to do? I think he gets bored


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

handle him more & you could set up a an area for supervised play time for extra exercise using an animal play pen for walls and you can get either plastic or something else to cover the floor in case he has to go while out.. i have the plastic stuff you get at the hardware store, only 10 dollars, that people usually use on stairs or hallways, the spikes on one side keep it in place and the flat side for walking on is not slippery and easy to clean off. you could put snuggle toys as well as other things in the play area for him, you could make a dig box with treats.. i havent made that yet for Norma but saw someone else on here had one and i like the idea, i have diffrent shapes of these tubes.. http://img2.prosperent.com/images/250x2 ... 222_50.jpg .. you connect them like a maze and Norma loves them.. they are also easy to clean and take apart. handling and playing with him will make him happy, even if he has a simple cage.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You could get a small collection of small stuffed animals that you could rotate in his cage, switching dirty ones for clean ones and then washing them when you get several (depends on if you want to wash poopy stuffed animals though! :lol: ). You could also get plastic decorations and toys that would be easy to soak in warm soapy water for a couple minutes each night and give a quick scrub-down. Cat toys, small dog toys, bird toys, or aquarium decorations/plants. The main thing to look for is that there's no sharp edges and nothing to get their mouth/nails caught on. If you get stuff like this, a good way to get him more active would be to hide treats in different places among the toys/decorations every night. I do this with frozen crickets for Lily and she absolutely loves hunting them down every night.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

I live in fl and fleecce makes me hedgies all splatty hot so I go to goodwill and buy baby recieving blankets(like 77 cents ea) and cute bed sheets( like 2.07 each) and make them stuff. I just made the no sew hedgie pouch out of jersey knit material and I make little balls with thick fringe (like 1-4 one inch pieces depending on the ball) and tie knots facing the in side of the ball and my hedgies like it since they can drag it around. you can even cover the cat toy balls with fabric to make them safe.
theres lots of cheap fun toys you can make. pm me if you want more ideas


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

flowerpots and PVC pipe at least 4 inches in diameter. They're only about $4 each at home depot.


----------

